# muscle spasms/cramps (IBS)



## aquafina (Dec 20, 2004)

Found a good site a few minutes ago which I breifly looked over, as of yet. It seems to provide ample information on muscle spasms; aka IBS. Theres actually treatment information based on self analysis that you can do. Hopefully this will help a lot of you. http://www.acu-cell.com/dis-mus.html Based on what I know of myself and the information in this site, I am pretty sure poor circulation is the cause of my Ibs. (explains why I feel better when taking blood thinners)


----------

